# Seeing Redd: Bucks deal Van Horn to Mavs -- ESPN



## Petey

Link 



> The Milwaukee Bucks have enhanced their chances of re-signing Michael Redd by finding a taker for the contract of Keith Van Horn.
> 
> League sources tell ESPN.com that the Bucks beat the 3 p.m. ET Thursday trading deadline by agreeing to send Van Horn to Dallas for Calvin Booth, the expiring contract of Alan Henderson and minimal cash considerations.


-Petey


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Petey said:


> Link
> 
> 
> 
> -Petey


Good trade for Mavs. 

Another shooter. :laugh:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

The mavs are just trying to get all the tall white guys who can shoot 3s.


----------



## Yao Mania

Wow, Van Horn and Dirk? How will those 2 play together?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> The mavs are just trying to get all the tall white guys who can shoot 3s.


It seems like that.

They should have asked for Peja too. :uhoh:


----------



## MJG

Alright, cool news. As one of approximately seven Keith Van Horn fans in the world, this means I actually get to see him on TV every now and then.


----------



## Yao Mania

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1998910


----------



## adarsh1

yay...i like kvh


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

The bucks only have 6 players(Joe Smith, Mason, Booth, Reece Gaines, Mo Williams and ford, but I'm not sure what his status is) for next season. It is going to be big to see if they can resign Redd or not.


----------



## rwj333

But _why? _


----------



## Yao Mania

something about that picture bothers me...


----------



## HKF

Now make sense of this trade for me. Van Horn sucks coming off the bench. He's going to be coming off the bench I reckon backing up Dirk? Is Dallas going to play small ball with Dampier out?

C - Dampier/Bradley
PF - Dirk/Van Horn
SF - Josh Howard/Stackhouse
SG - Finley/Stackhouse
PG - Terry/Harris


----------



## Petey

rwj333 said:


> But _why? _


While Henderson expires, Booth's contract runs 2 years longer.

The Bucks free up space now to resign Redd, while the Mavs pay KVH 1 year at what they would have paid 2 for Booth. Fair trade-off for both teams.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

MJG said:


> Alright, cool news. As one of approximately seven Keith Van Horn fans in the world, this means I actually get to see him on TV every now and then.


Really? I'm a huge Van Horn fan.

I'm just happy he wasn't traded to the Blazers. Schilly told me he might go there, and I was like oh no, I'm gonna have to root for the Blazers.

-Petey


----------



## kg_mvp03-04

How the hell does a guy like Keith Van edit and his ugly contract get traded to so many teams. Some teams are just stupid the Mavs do not need Van **** and his contract. I don't see him getting much playing time and he will probably just sit on the bench cause they got Stack coming off the bench. Oh well i guess Cuban is rich as hell and doesn't mind wasting almost 15 million for two years.


----------



## mff4l

whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. I don't like this deal at all. Dampier is out 2 to 3 weeks with a foot injury and now we done lost some of our defensive big men.

Hendersen was starting at center with booth backing him up. Now bradley is gonna have to start.

What the **** we gonna do with KVH? we got enough scoring already


----------



## Yyzlin

Wow. The Bucks are just giving up on this season to try and resign Redd, a marginal star at best. They better hope it works out.


----------



## mff4l

the point is not getting van horn. If damp was healthy then I could see maybe getting him. but right now we have NO BIG MEN. The only way I can see this working is if Nellie thinks that D.J (our african project big man) is now ready to make an impact. 

He always got something up his sleeve like this so I don't know. D.j did have 2 blocks last night and was activated before the game. I shoulda known something was up then. We can NEVER JUST NOT MAKE A TRADE. We always gotta do some sheeit.

Hendersen has been a beast on the glass all year. 

Ranks #2 in the NBA in Offensive Rebounds Per 48 Minutes(6.6) Ranks #19 in the NBA in Rebounds Per 48 Minutes(13.7) 

whenever he gets mins he kills. His defense is great. No he doesn't score alot but he was helping us on the interior. D.J better earn his paycheck.


----------



## tempe85

Yyzlin said:


> Wow. The Bucks are just giving up on this season to try and resign Redd, a marginal star at best. They better hope it works out.


What are they going to gain this season? They aren't even close to championship caliber. Now they guarentee a lottery pick, get rid of Van Horn's contract, and have more mobility to resign Redd. They win in this trade. Meanwhile Dallas gets an overpaid player who likes to chuck up bricks.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Good trade for Mavs.
> 
> Another shooter. :laugh:


They never learn.


----------



## mff4l

we were winning too. Now our role players are gone. back to last year with all these players who wanna score


----------



## kawika

Definitely in agreement with everyone who's looking at this from Dallas' point of view and saying "huh?". They've added talent, but then their problem until this year really hasn't been a lack of talent but being unable to configure that talent into an actual team. One of the first rules in assembling any team is that your spare parts should not duplicate the same strengths/weaknesses of your stars. They're doing it again.  

From Milwaukee's side, I just hope that this doesn't bury Zaza (love that name!) on the end of the bench. He's been playing real solid for a twenty year old this season.


----------



## Tristan

Im beginning to think that dallas has an addiction for trading...this trade was plain stupid. We lost a good quiet leader in the locker room (henderson) who matches our style of playing for defense and got a sorry *** defense like KVH.

Watch out nba...white soft boys are back


----------



## walkon4

This move just made Dallas's bench even stronger. KVH can play.


----------



## Petey

Stroke4 said:


> This move just made Dallas's bench even stronger. KVH can play.


I'm also a van due to him being able to play SF/PF, imagine him and Dirk on the floor at the same time.

-Petey


----------



## Tristan

This trade did make dallas stronger...but what happened to the defense? I thought Dallas was focusing on defense this year? what happened to that? Henderson did some of the job there...how about KVH's D? We all know he can score...


----------



## mff4l

Tristan said:


> This trade did make dallas stronger...but what happened to the defense? I thought Dallas was focusing on defense this year? what happened to that? Henderson did some of the job there...how about KVH's D? We all know he can score...



let's see tristan a perfect example of keith van horn's d would be toni kukoc.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Dallas has a sick bench.

Keith Van Horn
Jerry Stackhouse
Marquis Daniels
Devin Harris
Darrell Armstrong


----------



## Petey

Tristan said:


> Im beginning to think that dallas has an addiction for trading...this trade was plain stupid. We lost a good quiet leader in the locker room (henderson) who matches our style of playing for defense and got a sorry *** defense like KVH.
> 
> Watch out nba...white soft boys are back


I think he will be traded next year as well, he'll be a max expiring.

-Petey


----------



## Tersk

Mavericks thread, come discuss it  

I don't like it at all, but rumour has it that the Bucks will cut him. Hopefully we can re-sign him for the vet's minimum


----------



## mff4l

man i'm hearing rumors from FOUR DIFFERENT DALLAS BOARDS THAT THE BUCKS ARE GOING TO WAIVE HENDERSEN and the mavs will get him right back. Del harris's son is apart of the bucks organization I believe and del is a mavs assistant


----------



## rainman

i watched dallas play at the key arena in seattle and came away thinking they have a lot of stiffs on that team and they just got rid of two of them in henderson and booth. obviously kvh could play either the 3 or the 4 as does dirk so keith could be a backup or play alongside nowitzki. how does this not help the mavs is beyond me. you can argue that its too much to play for what you are getting but how can anyone question the tradeoff.


----------



## JerryWest

Not that bad for Bucks.

If they manage to get Marvin Williams teams up w/ Redd and Mason, that's a pretty good team


----------



## Pacers Fan

Good deal for the Bucks. Alan Henderson > KVH and Calvin Booth....just sucks. Another rebounder can't be that bad compared to KVH.


----------



## rainman

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> The mavs are just trying to get all the tall white guys who can shoot 3s.


real bright comment


----------



## mff4l

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/dallas.htm

mavs wouldn't give nash 12 mil but we trade for kvh and his 15 mil deal? sighs. 

kvh is making more than any other player on the mavs. that's disgusting. 

dirk has to be pissed now


----------



## Shabadoo

I don't really like the deal, and with Dampier injured, removing any semblance of front court depth has me scratching my head.

The only possible rationale I can gather is that maybe the Mavs are trying to close the door on the team ever having a bad shooting night. Many people here dislike Stackhouse, but I think he has been important in covering for Finley, who has been real inconsistant this year. Of course Stack is equally erratic, but usually one or the other has a nice shooting night.

With Van Horn, such a problem is almost completely eliminated. From this smorgasboard of gunners at least 1 or 2 have to have a good game :wink: . Dirk has a capable backup in Keith, and at times a versatile running mate. As much as I dislike Van Horn, Stack and Keith off the bench is pretty lethal. If he starts to get burned on D, he also can be pulled for Josh Howard (and eventually Marquis).

Still though, the contract is pretty retarded. Equally, I think the Mavs should have gone after some hard-nosed scrappers. There were plenty of useful players dealt in the last two days. If they were willing to inherit a bad contract, maybe they should have thought about Kurt or Kenny Thomas. Donyell Marshall was also available. He's a bit of a Tweener, but may have been more useful too. He's a good scorer too. Nazr may have been useful too. He is pretty soft, but at least he's a decent center.

Oh well, at least Cuban has the De Niro to pay for this.


----------



## Nephets

I guess Shawn Bradley is the key to *success*.


----------



## The Mad Viking

Well, they can throw a mix of Bradley and DJ in at 5-spot for the next 3 weeks. And for long stretches vs. certain teams, they can play both Dirk & KVH, at 4/5 and sometimes at 3/4.

But, KVH is arguably the most overpaid player in the league. Plus, while he is only 29, he peaked at 24/25 and has been declining steadily. At least he only has one year left on his contract...

Alan Henderson is severely underated. They will miss him. Unfortunately, most people can only see the ball, and don't see how good basketball players away from the ball make their teams win.


----------



## SmithRocSSU

I guess we'll have to call up Pavel!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mavsman

All the negativity is simply mind boggling. The Mavs trade Henderson and he all of a sudden was Ben Wallace. Henderson was a scrappy defender and a nice rebounder...thats all he was.

Van Horn is just as good a rebounder and is a deadly scorer. The overating of Alan Henderson is ridiculous.

And in terms of money, when did all of you become Mark Cuban's accountants? It's real nice that you are worried about Van Horn being expensive but all I care about is that he is an upgrade.

And if the Bucks release Henderson and the Mavs resign him great. And if they don't get him back it is still a great trade for the Mavs.


----------



## LuckyAC

Well, Henderson being on the court never seemed to help the Mavs that much - he was DEAD last in the NBA for +- at -17.9.


----------

